# Adiviná dónde está (XX): La batalla continúa



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

"Cerca de Buceo o Punta Carretas"


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Meto fichas a Parque Rodó.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Ya dijo que no... pocitos?


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Super por abrir el Boliche nuevo, ya estamos en la edición veinte?? Que lo parió Mendieta!!! 

Voy a pegarle unos gritos a los viejos comensales que seguro que con alguna copa de más se quedaron sentados frente al boliche viejo esperando que abriera de nuevo :lol::lol:

No es Pocitos Seba, pero es un barrio costero, no les van quedando muchos...


.


----------



## SebaFun

Malvín!


----------



## Tatito

... vieja barriada sin finnnnnnn...

Efectivamente señor, ese grabado está en Malvín. 

Tire algunas calles a ver si nos acercamos al punto.


.


----------



## SebaFun

18 de diciembre y pilcomayo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aconcagua y "algun rio"


----------



## Tatito

No señores, vamos a develarla porque sino es imposible. Ese grabado se encuentra en una casa en la esquina de Santiago de Anca y Dalmiro Costa.

Saludos y que siga el que tenga algo nomás...


.


----------



## uruguay360

jejeje, llegué tarde...!! nooo, nunca le hubiera quemado el asado de esa manera ! es lindo, eh ? me fijo que puedo tener ! 20 adivinás no son nada!!! (perdoname Mago !)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

una imagen dice mas que mil palabras...



¿No lo vieron a Molina, que no pisa más el bar? por Patoh!, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos con un Rosés entonces !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

vio troesma...ta vacio el boliche...solo andaba el cantinero mirando la tele


----------



## Tatito

"Si toma para olvidar, pague antes de tomar", jeje. Un clásico de los bares y cafetines...


.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, vamo arriba !


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... 

¿Fuera de los boulevares, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Don Pablín, dentro ... le sonaba a Casa de Galicia?


----------



## Pablito28

A la _pipetuá_, ¿Cordón?

Nop Troesma, me sonaba más al edificio esquinero que está en Agraciada al lado de la sede de Liverpool.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahh, sisis, podía ser también ! Cordoón , lamentablemente... es correcto ...


----------



## Pablito28

Lujazo ... ¿será Cordón N?


----------



## Tatito

Este Milonga nos tiene fritos Pablín, jejeje



.


----------



## mwjppgg

Acá está la respuesta: Paraguay entre Valparaíso y Nueva York.


----------



## mwjppgg

Si Milonga me da la oportunidad, cosa que doy por descontado, quisiera dejarles el siguiente acertijo, puesto que a quien o quienes reconozcan el edificio me gustaría preguntarle-s una duda que tengo con respecto al mismo. O más bien una sospecha.


----------



## SebaFun

Por calle colonia?


----------



## mwjppgg

SebaFun said:


> Por calle colonia?


No, pero andas bastante cerca. Es una paralela.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

para lelos ?
Dante entonces


----------



## mwjppgg

Es de Tosi?


----------



## mwjppgg




----------



## SebaFun

Cerro Largo casi esquina Libertador... verdad?


----------



## mwjppgg

SebaFun said:


> Cerro Largo casi esquina Libertador... verdad?


Correcto. Ahí mismo.

Pero alguien sabría decirme si es de Tosi el edificio?

Tiene pinta que si, aunque tengo mis dudas visto su estado de abandono y el olvido al que ha sido condenado durante todo este tiempo por los textos y demás...


----------



## mwjppgg

Cuando digo Tosi me refiero a Leopoldo y no a Juan.

Pero bueno... Ta.


----------



## SebaFun

Gané gané!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Miaplacidus

Lo identifiqué al toque pero llegué muy tarde... je


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

Ups!!! me tocaba a mi pero me dormí salado!!!

Interior cacho?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dele, queda pendiente su turno Don Seba...


interior si.


----------



## SebaFun

No no, el que se fué a Sevilla perdió su silla... así que sigamos con el transcurso normal del juegokay:


Litoral oeste?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

No es litoral oeste.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Faaaa... ese está salado, queda en la loma del ort* ... pero sé dónde es.

Cerro Colorado, Florida. Carillón de Gallinal, queda sobre ruta 7 donde doblás como para ir a San Pedro de Timote.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajaj, bien metida.

tu turno señor...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

debio ser lo mas alto del pais por muchos años--


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Artigas?

pd: tiene pinta esa torre de ser mas vieja que la intendencia.


----------



## SebaFun

Ese edificio creo que es la casa de nacho en sanbau...


----------



## Miaplacidus

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> debio ser lo mas alto del pais por muchos años--


Nop. Según Wikipedia es de la década del 50.

A ver qué pongo... jaja


----------



## Miaplacidus

Bueno...


Untitled by MichikoLaffitte, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

A que va a ser algo de mercedes, apuesto cinco pesos!


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> A que va a ser algo de mercedes, apuesto cinco pesos!


Perdiste, me debés 5 pesos :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo no dije a quien se lo jugaba pero bueno, te debo cinco...

Montevideo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

interior?


----------



## Miaplacidus

Montevideo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

prado?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

cabildo ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

parece el escudo de Madrid, eso del oso robando miel del arbol


----------



## Miaplacidus

Prado no, cabildo no.


----------



## SebaFun

Cità vecchia?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

YA LO SÉ!!!!!! YA LO SÉ!!!!!

SEGURO que es el Museo de Juan Zorrilla de San Martín, en la Rambla de Punta Carretas...

¿Y cómo lo sé? Por el lema del escudo que es el lema de la familia Zorrilla: 
"Velar se debe la vida
de tal suerte
que viva
quede en la muerte"

Cuando conocí ese lema me impactó y nunca me lo olvidé.

ABRAZO


----------



## Miaplacidus

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> YA LO SÉ!!!!!! YA LO SÉ!!!!!
> 
> SEGURO que es el Museo de Juan Zorrilla de San Martín, en la Rambla de Punta Carretas...
> 
> ¿Y cómo lo sé? Por el lema del escudo que es el lema de la familia Zorrilla:
> "Velar se debe la vida
> de tal suerte
> que viva
> quede en la muerte"
> 
> Cuando conocí ese lema me impactó y nunca me lo olvidé.
> 
> ABRAZO


Exacto. Su turno 

(No publico la foto grande, porque esa es la foto original y no pude sacar de más atrás.)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Miaplacidus said:


> Exacto. Su turno


                          

OK, acá les tiro algo pero esta vez visto desde adentro ¿Dónde está esa puerta?

Espero que no sea demasiado sencillo para ustedes.

ABRAZOS


----------



## Miaplacidus

Old city seguro. Pero tendré que investigar más...


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> El PTC en el cerro?


Ese está pintado de colores brillantes, y es bastante más grande, creeme je.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Podrìa tener un cacho sin pintar... 

Algùn edificio del puerto? Aunque la parte de atràs me hace suponer que se trata de una zona de las afueras...


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> ^^Podrìa tener un cacho sin pintar...
> 
> Algùn edificio del puerto? Aunque la parte de atràs me hace suponer que se trata de una zona de las afueras...


No en el puerto. Los veo bastante perdidos, entiendo que es una zona no muy turística que digamos.

Las afueras... no es un lugar céntrico, pero tampoco es lejos de todo.


----------



## SebaFun

Miaplacidus said:


> Bue, a ver si alguno sabe dónde queda este feo edificio, de única historia en el país.
> 
> 
> Incognita by MichikoLaffitte, on Flickr


Carrasco norte?


----------



## Miaplacidus

Nop.


----------



## SebaFun

Ay dios mio! Ese "MichikoLaffitte " nunca deja pistas!:rofl:


----------



## Miaplacidus

Es un lugar único en el país a pesar de su aspecto poco llamativo. Albergó a una instalación de un tipo que hay muy pocas en la región.


----------



## Tatito

Alguna de las curtiembres por la zona de Nuevo París?


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Hay muchas curtiembres, Don Tatone, pero por esa zona, justamente, no hay.


----------



## IFER

Cortemos grueso a ver que tal. Me pa que Emilio está agazapado esperando pistas...

Al N o al S de los accesos de ruta 1 ?


.


----------



## SebaFun

Marchè, no se donde es nuevo parís o si pero no recuerdo por nombres los barrios, así que voy a buscar por google, se vale?


----------



## IFER

Nuevo París, descartado Seba.


----------



## SebaFun

No entendí entonces si descartaba el barrio o que fuera una curtiembre...


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> No entendí entonces si descartaba el barrio o que fuera una curtiembre...


No es en Nuevo París. Es en una zona donde no hay curtiembres.

Fer: Más al sur, pero andás frío.


----------



## Tatito

Es un barrio periférico, no??


.


----------



## IFER

Fede tirate un paso, digo...una pista.


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Ya di una, pero digo otra.

Es muy cerca de una importante avenida.


----------



## SebaFun

Camino Burdeos?


----------



## IFER

Entre Av. Italia y Cno. Carrasco ?


----------



## Miaplacidus

Camino Burdeos no es una importante avenida, y sí, Fer.


----------



## IFER

Centro de investigaciones Nucleares ?


----------



## SebaFun

Por la facultad de ciencias?


----------



## Miaplacidus

IFER said:


> Centro de investigaciones Nucleares ?


Bingo!

Sede del reactor de investigación RU-1 que fue el único en suelo uruguayo. Era chiquito (100 kW si mal no recuerdo) y fue desmantelado en 1998.

Tu turno


----------



## IFER

Mis agradecimientos a Google Maps 

Ahora subo la captura de pantalla para q vean como lo saqué.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Seguramente porque saqué la foto de Panoramio, en vista de que estoy en Atlántida y no me queda muy cómodo ir al CIN a sacarle foto...


----------



## IFER

Lo mío fue más "artesanal"... sobrevolé virtualmente toda la zona que antes había sugerido y vos confirmaste hasta que dí con esto:










Y cuando leí "Centro de Investigaciones Nucleares" dije... "ta.... Fede eligió ésto" Es como que yo escoja Plaza San Martín para algo jajajaj

.


----------



## SebaFun

El próximo ya se cual va a ser, va a ser la Plaza San Martín!:lol:


----------



## IFER

Buen día,

Creo que me toca, es fácil.

Abran juego señores 














.


----------



## Tatito

^^ Sichero!!!

Gané :banana::banana:


:lol::lol:


.


----------



## IFER

jeje Es un edificio horripilante a mi gusto, pero que creo tiene sus adeptos.

Me pa que no es de Sichero, je


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

la pm! justo que pusieron una que la sabia hasta con los ojos cerraos, no entré!

esteeeeee


dentro de los bulevares ifer?


----------



## IFER

Niet. Ese edificio no está sobre ningún Bulevar.


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Edificio Gilpe. Avenida Brasil y Brito del Pino si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## IFER

Voy a hacer una aclaración:


Van a pensar que está todo arreglado entre amigos y no es así.
Confíen en mi. 


Lo que pasa es que Fede tiene ojo de lince, o yo la puse muy fácil.


- > Acertaste.


Te toca, pero no la compliques mucho 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y menos mal que el troesma no anda en la vuelta...si no es como si jugaran al ta-te-ti... tienen un libro visual de la city estos muchachos,


----------



## IFER

^ 

Por dónde andará Don Uruguay ?


.


----------



## Tatito

^^ Comiendo pizzas cerca de un tero que yo conozco, y tratando de convencer al portero de un edificio para un amigo que yo conozco.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:

en serio? ya lo voy a agarrar!!!! encima la ultima vez amago con pagar la pizza y despues se hizo el distraido...


----------



## Miaplacidus

Bueno, esta es muy fácil. 


Incognita 2 by MichikoLaffitte, on Flickr


----------



## IFER

Es una Facultad ?


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

¿No te parece muy pintadito para ser una facultad? xD


----------



## IFER

Tenés razón 


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Me acabo de dar cuenta que es muchísimo más choto incluso de lo que pensaba :/ Debería poner otra cosa, pero bueno. Esencialmente regalé mi turno ja


----------



## Tatito

Lo tengo recontra visto... Centro?


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Ateneo?


----------



## Tatito

Auditorio del Sodre?


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Tatito said:


> Lo tengo recontra visto... Centro?


No.



Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Ateneo?


Muy viejo.



Tatito said:


> Auditorio del Sodre?


Muy nuevo. Aunque podría haber sido la sala Nelly Goitiño... pero no.

Gente, es un estilo característico...


----------



## Tatito

Miaplacidus said:


> Muy nuevo. Aunque podría haber sido la sala Nelly Goitiño... pero no.


A esa sala me refería, obviamente la Adela Reta no tiene eso ni en joda, jeje.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Teatro?


----------



## Tatito

Miaplacidus said:


> Incognita 2 by MichikoLaffitte, on Flickr


Traigooooooooo

Ciudad Vieja??


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> Teatro?


No, no es un edificio público.



Tatito said:


> Ciudad Vieja??


Tampoco.


----------



## Tatito

Mmmm... Pocitos o Punta Carretas?


.


----------



## SebaFun

Edificio del Gaucho


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Art Decó, ¿no?


----------



## Miaplacidus

Tatito said:


> Mmmm... Pocitos o Punta Carretas?


Nop, esto en esos barrios hubiera sido obliterado en la década del 70.



SebaFun said:


> Edificio del Gaucho


Cuack...! No, ni ahí.



Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Art Decó, ¿no?


Correcto.


----------



## SebaFun

Miaplacidus said:


> Cuack...! No, ni ahí.


Me refería al de pocitos no al del centro, que no se si es del gaucho o del indio, pero sabiendo que no es ahi marchamos...

PD: Es la ex fàbrica de telas en avenida italia?


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> Me refería al de pocitos no al del centro, que no se si es del gaucho o del indio, pero sabiendo que no es ahi marchamos...
> 
> PD: Es la ex fàbrica de telas en avenida italia?


No, esa en su momento fue blanca me parece, ahora es gris hollín. Esto está pintado totalmente de ese color que se ve.

Queda de Br. Artigas para "adentro."


----------



## Miaplacidus

Por cierto, esas escuadras y ese chevron que podría ser un compás estilizado me parecen masónicos... pero no es la sede de la masonería, tampoco.


----------



## SebaFun

Siempre que decís que es fácil es un huevo, siendo finos...:lol:

Cordón?


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> Siempre que decís que es fácil es un huevo, siendo finos...:lol:
> 
> Cordón?


Bingo.

Seba, es sólo mirar bien. O al menos así los saco yo, miro cosas e investigo


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> ya lo hemos visto en otra oportunidad, no ?


Mmmm... no lo recuerdo, pero está comprobado que su memoria es mejor que la mía, por lo que puede ser si... si la sabe mande nomás 



NicoBolso said:


> ¿Colegio/clínica privados tal vez?


No es colegio ni clínica, pero a pesar de eso no te sabría decir si es público o está administrado por privados...


.


----------



## uruguay360

no saldrá una ampliación visual, maestro ?


----------



## NicoBolso

^ Todavia no, hay datos suficientes.

Organización sin fin de lucro en el Prado de dudosa naturaleza jurídica.

¿Se dedica a la beneficiencia/cultura/salud?


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje, me gusta la mente deductiva de Nico, pero recuerde a Sherlock, hay que estar mas atento a lo que no se dice que a lo que si... 

Detalles Watson, detalles... :lol:

PD: Atenti que yo no dije que era una organización sin fines de lucro, solo puse en duda (porque yo no lo se, no significa que no se sepa popularmente) la naturaleza de su función en la actualidad.


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Hotel del Prado.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Es alguna de las construcciones que se encuentran dentro del mismo parque?

Me voy al cine, si adivina otro les cierro el boliche un mes.


----------



## Tatito

Miaplacidus said:


> Hotel del Prado.


A mi me da no se qué por Nico y el Troésma que la estuvieron remando toda la tarde, para que vinieras vos Fede a tirar el bombazo, jejeje...

Efectivamente, es el Hotel del Prado...

Su turno.

PD: Ahora es cuando los que saben de verdad me cuentan las cosas que ignoro de la actualidad de este edificio y me ayudan a no ser tan ignorante 


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Yo me pasé la tarde merecidamente durmiendo luego de laburar 14 hs por día en la última semana, hace una semana maso que no paso por SSC, jaja.

El Hotel del Prado data de 1925 y es de la IM, pero está en concesión a una empresa privada (DILRA S.A.) desde 1998. A pesar del nombre nunca fue hotel, desde el principio se pensó para su función actual de salón de fiestas y salón de té. El nombre viene de otro edificio (este sí hotel) antiguamente ubicado en el mismo lugar.


----------



## NicoBolso

El Hotel del Prado es un edificio de propiedad municipal concesionado a una empresa privada como salón de té y de fiestas, y por lo tanto con un uso inequívocamente *comercial*.


http://www.hoteldelprado.com/


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> y por lo tanto con un uso inequívocamente *comercial*.


Lo se, lo se, pero ante la pregunta de si era un "comercio", y teniendo dudas sobre su situación operativa, de propiedad y demás es que hice la salvedad... pero dije "la segunda puede ser".


.


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Fede por la explicación, había detalles que obviamente no sabía del edificio.


.


----------



## IFER

Fede tiene más memoria visual que mi abuela que se sabía todas las cartas que jugaba a lo largo de todo el partido y era imposible ganarle tan sólo una mano de conga.

Deberíamos hacer una cooperativa. Algo tipo "Universo" menos Fede para competir en pié de igualdad.

U - f


:rofl: 

.


----------



## Miaplacidus

U - {Fede}

Pero mejor no.  Tu poder de mod no te habilita a excluirme del universo, ja ja ja.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Che, yo ando un poco perdido ¿cuántos moderadores tenemos ahora en el foro? Ya perdí la cuenta


----------



## IFER

^ 

2 moderadores _de piso_ (Tato y quién suscribe)
1 moderador _de gerencia general_ (Pablito)
1 moderador _diplomático itinerante_ (Nico)

:lol:


Dése una vueltita por La Rambla, mi amigo.
Parece que hay viento pero no tanto 


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Bueno foto muy mala... y este sí, es fácil.


Incógnita by MichikoLaffitte, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Che, yo ando un poco perdido ¿cuántos moderadores tenemos ahora en el foro? Ya perdí la cuenta





IFER said:


> ^
> 
> 2 moderadores _de piso_ (Tato y quién suscribe)
> 1 moderador _de gerencia general_ (Pablito)
> 1 moderador _diplomático itinerante_ (Nico)


Corrijo:

*3* moderadores _de piso_ (Nico, Fer y yo)
+
*2* moderadores con _cuentas en las Bahamas_ (Nico y Pablito)
+
*2* moderadores _di famiglia Cosanostra_ (Pablito y yo)
+
*3* moderadores _del Bolso_ (todos los anteriores... menos yo)
+
*1* moderador encargado de vigilar el foro _todas las madrugadas_ (rotativo... menos Pablito que tiene arreglos con los de arriba)
+
*3* moderadores con _Hipermillas triples_ (Fer, ya te van a llegar a vos)

Total = *4* moderadores 


.


----------



## SebaFun

Facilisima si!!!:banana:


----------



## NicoBolso

Palacio Diaz


----------



## Miaplacidus

NicoBolso said:


> Palacio Diaz


Negativo.


----------



## IFER

Forma parte de un edificio o de un monumento ?


.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Traigo de nuevo...



Miaplacidus said:


> Bueno foto muy mala... y este sí, es fácil.
> 
> 
> Incógnita by MichikoLaffitte, on Flickr





IFER said:


> Forma parte de un edificio o de un monumento?


Edificio.


----------



## uruguay360

dentro de los bulevares ?


----------



## NicoBolso

Hotel del Prado


----------



## Miaplacidus

uruguay360 said:


> dentro de los bulevares ?


Sí.



NicoBolso said:


> Hotel del Prado


Evidentemente no, je.


----------



## uruguay360

Sobre una importante avenida ? o simplemente ... sobre una avenida ?


----------



## Miaplacidus

uruguay360 said:


> Sobre una importante avenida ? o simplemente ... sobre una avenida ?


No es sobre una importante avenida, pero sí sobre una calle con bastante tránsito.


----------



## NicoBolso

Colonia
San José


----------



## IFER

Constituyente ?

.


----------



## Miaplacidus

a) Colonia
b) San José
c) Constituyente*
d) Ninguna de las anteriores*


----------



## IFER

Recórcholis.


.


----------



## uruguay360

centro cordón ?


----------



## Miaplacidus

uruguay360 said:


> centro *cordón* ?


----------



## IFER

IAVA ??

.


----------



## Miaplacidus

IFER said:


> IAVA ??
> 
> .


Ese estilo? Mmmm no.

Calificación: BR

Concepto: Puede y debe rendir más


----------



## IFER

Tenés razón .

De cualquier manera esa foto anda ahí...

Guayabo, Rodó, Frugoni, la que muere detrás del ex Liceo Francés ...
Le cálculo 3 cuadras máximo de distancia del IAVA.

.


----------



## Miaplacidus

IFER said:


> Tenés razón .
> 
> De cualquier manera esa foto anda ahí...
> 
> Guayabo, Rodó, Frugoni.
> Le cálculo 3 cuadras máximo de distancia del IAVA.
> 
> .


Es más lejos.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Norte o sur de 18?


----------



## Miaplacidus

NicoBolso said:


> ¿*Norte* o sur de 18?


----------



## IFER

3 en 1:

El edificio es de viviendas ?
Público ?
Privado ? (asociación de las hermanitas teresas , etc, etc )

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no se ponga nervioso don Tatito :lol:

vio como es el Boliche, a veces se arma joda, y el troesma se la pierde!!!


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... hoy me agarraron de pocas pulgas, no los aguanto mas... 

Donde está esto?? 









.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

que ricas cheeeeee !!!


----------



## SebaFun

Carrasco?


----------



## Tatito

No señor.


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Parque Rodó


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> Parque Rodó


:yes:


.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Gonzalo Ramírez cerca de 21 de Setiembre tal vez?


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> Parque Rodó





Tatito said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> .





NicoBolso said:


> ¿Gonzalo Ramírez cerca de 21 de Setiembre tal vez?


Perdón, debo corregirme. No es Parque Rodó, tuve un _lapsus_ 


.


----------



## SebaFun

Prado?


----------



## IFER

Si fue un lapsus debe ser una zona limítrofe a Parque Rodó, me atrevo a arriesgar.

.


----------



## NicoBolso

Parque Rodó termina en 21 de Setiembre.

¿Barrio Jardín?


----------



## IFER

^

Me debes un café por el pase.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Boulevard Artigas?


----------



## Tatito

IFER said:


> Si fue un lapsus debe ser una zona limítrofe a Parque Rodó, me atrevo a arriesgar.
> 
> .


Una deducción inteligente, pero no vino por ahí el lapsus... ya le contaré... jejeje

No es Prado ni Barrio Jardín... ni está por Bvar. Artigas. 

A no ser por el Prado, con el resto no andan muy lejos...



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Ricaldoni frente al Velódromo?, creo que es un club deportivo.


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> ¿Ricaldoni frente al Velódromo?, creo que es un club deportivo.


Bingo!!! Todo suyo... 

La tenías vichada cuando fuiste a cubrir la nueva sede de Porto Seguros? jejeje...

En realidad el club de tenis está al lado, creo que esta casona pertenece al Municipio de la zona...













PD: Nando, el lapsus venía porque Nico dijo Parque Rodó y yo tenía Parque Batlle en la cabeza y dije "si" al toque sin pensar... jejeje


----------



## Pablito28

^

Pah, esta chimenea la tenía junada, hay varias por la ciudad por lo que me atrevería a decir que el diseño es marca registrada de algún arquitecto o constructor. Cuando aclaraste que no era Parque Rodó lo asocié a Parque Batlle y me tiré al agua 

Cedo el turno ya que por acá hay una sequía bárbara


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, no pego una ultimamente:rofl:

A ver con que se viene!


----------



## IFER

Aprovecho el gesto de Pablito y me cuelo.


Es fácil, bien fácil. No de las supuestamente "fáciles" de Fede xD













Se ve un poco pixelada porque debí agrandar la imagen. Forma parte de una toma general que hice hace un tiempo.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Descarto que sea london - paris


----------



## Tatito

Descarto que sea el Rex ya que tiene mosaicos de colores, y este no... o sea que es... tan tan tannnnnnn...



.


----------



## SebaFun

Descarto que sea el palacio salvo, porque su cupula no tiene mosaicos:rofl:


----------



## IFER

Los descartes son todos correctos, muchachos.

Sigan apostando sus fichas.


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Ferrando


----------



## IFER

^

Respuesta insuficiente:

Av. Italia frente al Clínicas o Peatonal Sarandí :lol:




Bingo 















Adelante Nico. Jugas.


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Subonfotyo a la breversssdad


----------



## IFER

Se te pegó el acento jamaiquino o te agrarró un temblor en Haití ?

Por qué te fuiste de las Bahamas ?


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Yocuhpad


----------



## IFER

Tenés un iPad, o queres que la chu** ? jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## NicoBolso

1.


----------



## IFER

ufffff zafé !!! jajajajaj


Felicitaciones !! Pero no lo uses en un bondi ni encima de lomos de burro xD


.


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## SebaFun

Libertador?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Esquina?


----------



## SebaFun

Galicia?


----------



## NicoBolso

Adelante Seba


----------



## SebaFun

Te cedo mi turno para que pongas otra cosa mas dificil, porque ya mismo estoy saliendo en el auto a pasear un poco:lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Te cago y se fue ...


----------



## SebaFun

Cedo mi turno a quien sea, ahora me voy de paseo de nuevo:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ... bueno, chochamus, jugamus? tengo alguito interesante ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

como anda troesmuller!!!


dele nomas, un ratito lo sigo...


----------



## uruguay360

jewjeje, me matò con lo de Troesmuller !!! jejeje acá tiene ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss... a la pelota, que bonito mural.

¿Montevideo, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo, es correcto don Pablínez ... muy lindo, viò ?


----------



## Pablito28

Espectacular, realmente.

¿Dentro de los bvares?


----------



## uruguay360

NO, FUERA ..


----------



## SebaFun

El cilindro?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Parque Batlle?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Cilindro ni Parque Batlle ... ya les aviso que no se ve desde el omnibus ... pero para sacar la foto no tuve que pedirle permiso a nadie...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Edificio público, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Ehhhh, còmo le explico ... no es un edificio pùblico ... pero este edificio privado està dentro de uno pùblico ... jejeje ....


----------



## Fernando A

Guenasss

Se puede ???



Rural del Prado ?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer ! no, no es la Rural ...


----------



## uruguay360

vamos con una ampliación visual ... a ver si se puede extraer info ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pocitos troesmüller?

pd: un edificio dentro de otro? o un edificio privado dentro de un espacio o predio publico?


----------



## IFER

Club Banco República ?


.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola a los dos, es como usté dice Cachirulo: "edificio privado dentro de un espacio o predio publico" , satamente asì ... El Club Banco Repùblica tiene murales, Fer ?


----------



## IFER

Dentro del hall principal ? Recuerdo algo de cuando era chico...


.


----------



## uruguay360

buen dato, voy a vichar ... buè... usté dirá ...


----------



## SebaFun

Se resolvió o no?


----------



## uruguay360

no Seba, seguimos con ese acertijo.. puse una ampliaciòn,... (lea mijo !!!!)


----------



## SebaFun

Taba leyendo pero me descolocó el Usted dirá, pensé que se había pasado la posta...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

zona costera?


----------



## uruguay360

Jejje, seguimos seguimos Seba! zona costera es correctísimo Cachi ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Carrasco?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Carrasco ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Zona sur?


----------



## uruguay360

Zona Sur, sí, es zona costera,
Pablito .


----------



## SebaFun

Es en la embajada de USA?

El actual parador Kibon?


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma 

No le contesto si es Pocitos a Cacho.

Me gustaria saber .

Punta Carretas ?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Kibon (que tenìa un mural..), ni Punta Carretas ni la embajada de usa ... cierto, no es Pocitos tampoco !


----------



## Pablito28

¿Sur, Palermo?


----------



## IFER

Por palermo vas muerto Pablito .
Además recordá que dijo de bulevar hacia afuera.

Yo que vos, me tiro para el lado de punta gorda.

.


----------



## uruguay360

No es Punta Gorda Fer ... diría que a esa imagen se le puede sacar más información ...


----------



## SebaFun

Buceo!

No es en el cementerio?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

zona portuaria troesma?

por el rowing club?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

eloy boschi ni a palos no? el hacia caras mas expresivas.


----------



## IFER

^ 


Bo, cachete, sos otro que lee salteado ? 
Es de bulevar hacia afueraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Mañana te pego uno´sopapo en vivo mirá !!! :lol:



Tiro una ficha por el Yacht Club Puerto del Buceo.





.


----------



## NicoBolso

No se ve desde el bus... Calle interna entonces?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl::rofl:

Vos sali de acá nico que no sabes jugar!!!:bash:


Sent from my motorola t120


----------



## NicoBolso

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## IFER

Jefe, qué hago con el gato ? cazuela o guiso ?


Sent from my StarTac Chino Recobus special edition.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Pegame una paliza!

Sent from my dark side:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NicoBolso said:


> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk




que bueno esto che!!!

revolución !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a veces no se si hablan en serio, en joda o con doble sentido.


maldigo mi condicion de "mal pensado" que tengo continuamente.


:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

No tenés arreglohno::doh:




:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

de todo esto que se tirò... quièn embocò? el maestro, el uno ... el Seba !!! un cementerio es correcto ...!!! què màs ?


----------



## uruguay360

No Cachi, no es Eloy Boschi (quien quiera que fuera este muchacho...) ahì dejè un datito al respecto ...


----------



## SebaFun

Entonces ya gané! Es el cementerio del Buceo!


----------



## uruguay360

Saludos a todos. bué, muy bien, es el panteón de la Española en el cementerio del Buceo, obra del artista Edgardo Ribeiro, alumno del taller TG. Su turno, lo esperamos para jugar este fin de semana frío.


----------



## SebaFun

Ya pongo algo en un rato, pero tengo tanto que hacer, hoy sin falta pongo algun acertijo, no quiero caer en el mal juego de nicobolso de dejarnos a todos plantados:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

bueno... muestre que usté es diferente! que no es de los que aciertan y se borran en forma miserable, traiga lo mejor que tenga...! lo esperamos aquí.


----------



## uruguay360

silencio en la noche
ya todo está en calma
el músculo duerme
la ambición descansaaaaaa


----------



## NicoBolso

Traigo nuevo acertijo improvisado con lo que tengo a mano y con una nueva consigna. Esta vez lo adivinan por temática y no por geografía.









Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

mmmmmmmmmmmm "encuentro"


----------



## uruguay360

San Patricio ?


----------



## NicoBolso

uruguay360 said:


> San Patricio ?


es un bar, pero no irlandés

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatito

SebaFun said:


> Ya pongo algo en un rato, pero tengo tanto que hacer, *hoy sin falta pongo algun acertijo*, no quiero caer en el mal juego de nicobolso de dejarnos a todos plantados:lol:





.


----------



## Pablito28

Celebrando que te queda un examen menos...


----------



## Pablito28

Sobre Luis A de Herrera?


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> nooo, pero íbamos bien, no me dí cuenta en qué le erró, pero bueno, esperamos una ampliación visual,maestro .... muy buena, seguimos con la de Nico ... por el Prado Nico?


Mas que nada la ubicacion respecto a avenida del Libertador, me confundi al pensar que la calle Angel Rodriguez llegaba a la avenida.


----------



## SebaFun

Estàn entreverando mucho el adivina che, no entiendo un pomo, y esta vez leì!


----------



## uruguay360

Ah sì, ta entreverado, sí ...


----------



## NicoBolso

Luis A de Herrera es correcto, esq Iturriaga concretamente. El bar es Barbarroja.

Fin del acertijo  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NicoBolso said:


> L El bar es Barbarroja.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



salado antro...debí suponerlo.


:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

bué ... entonces? quien sigue ? me parece que adivinó Pablito ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en este boliche ya no hay nada ni para comer ni para tomar...


----------



## SebaFun

Y esta en la mitad del plazo...


----------



## Pablito28

Acá dejo 



​


----------



## Tatito

Uh que lindo bajorelieve... y está cuidadito y todo 

Dentro de los bulevares Pablín??


.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah sí, ta muy lindo el bajo relieve, una macana la palmerita...

Nop, fuera de los bvares, Don Tatoide.


----------



## Tatito

Si, esas plameritas lo cag*n todo siempre... 

Barrio costero?


.


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss ... Prado ?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo anda Troesma?, no es barrio costero y tampoco es por el Prado.

Ya mandaron los panes para adentro del horno...












http://www.recetassimples.com/el-horno-de-barro-y-su-construccion/​


----------



## uruguay360

a la flautaaa! habrà que estar atentos... Montevideo?


----------



## Pablito28

Montevideo es correcto, Troesma.


----------



## SebaFun

Al este de la ciudad?


----------



## uruguay360

vaaaamooooo con toda la fuerza ehhhhh !!! buenos días pablito, tatín, cachirulo, seba, nico, ifer, fer, y todos los demás vagossss !! al oeste del Pantanoso?


----------



## Fernando A

Guenas Troesma


Como vagossss ???

Gente ocupada despistada se dice.

Por el lado de 8 de octubre ?

Si es asi, entre Bulevar y Larranaga puede ser Pablin?


----------



## Miaplacidus

Pero ya dijo que no sobre Av. Italia.


----------



## Pablito28

Sí, av Italia totalmente descartada y es al W de Propios. Dejo la ampliación que no agrega mucho.





​


----------



## Fernando A

Jaime Cibils 3158


----------



## SebaFun

Jaime Cibils 3160 digo yo!!! Quien ganarà?:rofl:


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, no es Jaime Cibils...


----------



## Fernando A

> SebaFun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaime Cibils 3160 digo yo!!! Quien ganarà?:rofl:
Click to expand...

Juan Cabal 3160 :baeh3:


----------



## SebaFun

Juan Cabal 3158 :baeh3:











































































:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Creo que son unos apartamentos que están muy cerca del CASMU (Asilo y Abreu), pero no recuerdo el nombre de esa calle.


----------



## uruguay360

Mateo Vidal dirá usté, Nico?


----------



## Pablito28

No no, ninguna de esas calles...


----------



## uruguay360

pero en las cercanías Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Relativamente, Troesma. Es sobre una avenida.


----------



## Fernando A

Avda.Centenario 3160


----------



## Pablito28

^

No Nando, avenida perpendicular a Centenario.


----------



## SebaFun

Avenida ocho de octubre? Ricaldoni? no porque es al sur...


----------



## Fernando A

Son todas perpendicular a Centenario:nuts:

Ya no quedan avenidas


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> Avenida ocho de octubre? Ricaldoni? no porque es al sur...





> Pablito28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Güenasss... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?
> 
> No es por el E de la ciudad, no es al W del Pantanoso y si bien *no es por el lado de 8 de Octubre *anda más o menos cerca...
Click to expand...

.........???


----------



## Fernando A

D. A. Larranaga no puede ser porque es Centenario


----------



## Fernando A

J. P. Varela


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco es Varela, nombre de ex "presidente"...


----------



## Fernando A

Quijote ??:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Giro


----------



## Fernando A

J. B. y Ordonez


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, paralela a Propios Batlle y Ordóñez...


----------



## Fernando A

Tomas Gomensoro


----------



## Pablito28

Recuerde que una de las pistas es que se trata de una avenida.


----------



## uruguay360

Luis Alberto de Herrera y Arrieta


----------



## Fernando A

..


----------



## Fernando A

..


----------



## Fernando A

..


----------



## Fernando A

Me rindo :goodnight


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Luis Alberto de Herrera y Arrieta


Correcto Troesma, avanti es su turno.

@ Nando, por eso presidente está entrecomillado


----------



## Fernando A

Claro 

Tenia una gran confusion 

A lo primero pense que Larranaga estaba descartada y por eso no la decia 
y por eso decia que no habia mas avenidas.
Despues con lo de que era un presidente, recorde que L.A. de Herrera habia sido presidente, pero me fije en la web y no salia nada y lo deje de lado.

Despues recorde que si lo habia sido, pero durante un colegiado.
Mi abuela trabajaba enfrente a la casa de Herrera y siempre iba a tomar mate con el cuando era presidente(Incluso mi padre se llama Luis Alberto por el), pero ya lo habia dicho el Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

iuuuupppiiiiiiii !!! ya subo enseguida !!


----------



## uruguay360

vamos a ver ....


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota que linda foto.

¿Antigua planta fabril, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

correto Pablito ... si la saca muy ràpido lo hecho del foro ... ah no ! es verdad que el admin es ustè ... :bash::madwife::nono::gaah:


----------



## IFER

uruguay360 said:


> lo hecho



hno:


Lo hecho, hecho está.
Pero yo echo en falta algunas fotos.... y el portero me echó. 


.


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> correto Pablito ... si la saca muy ràpido lo hecho del foro ... ah no ! es verdad que el admin es ustè ... :bash::madwife::nono::gaah:



Jejeje... no se preocupe Troesma no tengo mucha idea de que se trata.

¿Será por Nuevo París?


----------



## uruguay360

tiene toda la razòn Ifer, se me pasò por escribir a la apurada, tampoco me lo eche en cara !!:lol::lol: El portero te echò? en serio? este es una tarea para superuruguay360 !!! estimados, por este intermedio les pido me pasen los piques que conozcan de murales en el paìs, cualquier dato me viene bien...

No es Nuevo Parìs.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Hablamos de Montevideo, Troesma?

En la planta baja del Casmu I hay un mural muy muy bonito, no le vi firma pero vale la pena.


----------



## Sebas-1992

"En el verbo echar, lo primero que se echa es la h". 

Nunca falla esa frase.


¿La Teja?


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias Pablito, èse es de Edgardo Ribeiro y hay otro en la cantina del segundo piso de Julio Alpuy, los tengo, siga pensando ...!!
Hablamos de Montevideo, pero no de La Teja. Còmo anda Sebas ?


----------



## IFER

Veracierto ?


.


----------



## uruguay360

Lamento decir que Veracierto es correcto ... quedò boyando en el àrea ...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bien de bien, ya lo debe tener visto también pero por las dudas le menciono el Gurvich del edificio del BPS en Sarandí 570


----------



## IFER

Nuevo tiro:

ex planta de Dancotex ?

.


----------



## uruguay360

Lo tengo, estaba en el Cerro y lo hizo para sus vecinos...
Fer: cuàl serìa Dancotex ?


----------



## IFER

Fue muy famosa hace unos años por la penosa circunstancia de una interminable ocupación gremial mientras el dueño pretendía sacar de la planta la maquinaria.

Le refresco la memoria:

http://www.espectador.com/noticias/...acar-la-maquinaria-de-la-planta-de-montevideo


Veracierto al 2700, si mi tiro es correcto.


.


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, ni falta que hace,la recuerdo perfectamente y al amigo Soloducho también, me confundìa si había ocupado La vieja SADIL o la vieja ILDU, que es como las recuerdo, su idea es correcta, es la vieja SADIL y luego, brevemente DANCOTEX ... uno de los bastiones del viejo COT, Congreso Obrero Textil... su turno Fer ... lindo detalle de la escalera, parece una hélice de ADN ...


----------



## IFER

De acuerdo a tu relato, esa Planta parece una mujer abandonada por varios maridos, y ahora muy mayor, en estado calamitoso y sin posibilidades de reenganchar marido nuevo :/

La hermosa escalera es lo que queda de su cristalería: lo que alguna vez fue.



Piré salado, no ? Aclaro que sólo tomé 2 tazas de café.
De noche subo una 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, no se crea... mire que está en plena actividad y en buen estado, cierto que no llegaron hasta donde la foto... le esperamos, y si alguien tiene material ... suba! Pablito, usté se anota con algo?


----------



## IFER

Dale, Pablito.

Si tenés algo a mano subilo 


.


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, ando sin nada. Lo único que tengo a mano son unas fotos espectaculares de Jamaica que justo estaba vichando el foro de allá.


----------



## uruguay360

y buè, màs o menos con el amigo Fer andamos bien, no? ponga alguna de Jamaica.. dejen ver si tengo algo ...


----------



## Sebas-1992

uruguay360 said:


> Gracias Pablito, èse es de Edgardo Ribeiro y hay otro en la cantina del segundo piso de Julio Alpuy, los tengo, siga pensando ...!!
> Hablamos de Montevideo, pero no de La Teja. *Còmo anda Sebas ?*



Muy bien troesma, tiempo sin entrar al boliche y asorado por la rapidez del ifer.

Habrá que saber acompasarse al ritmo de la conversa en el ambiente :cheers:


----------



## IFER

Lo mío es fácil.
Lo sacan hoy mismo.












.


----------



## Fernando A

Tan facil como que es la unica casa en Uruguay de ese estilo :moods:

Palermo?


----------



## IFER

Es muy fácil, tocayo, pero NO por el estilo, sino por sus colores.

No es Palermo.


.


----------



## SebaFun

18 de julio


----------



## IFER

y qué ?


.


----------



## Pablito28

IFER said:


> y qué ?
> 
> 
> .



¿Qué de qué?












file.-


----------



## IFER

Es que.... Sr. SuperMod, el gato hace las cosas incompletas.
Uno piensa que.... pero se queda ahí.... no termina, vió ?

:lol:

.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Con esos prepos no contesto un carajo:lol:


Bueno, sigamos con mis interrogatorios, barrio Cordón verdad?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje... me pa que la tinta rubia no le hace bien, entre otras cosas le provoca hiperactividad y no decir las cosas completas...


----------



## IFER

Sep.

Dale, seguí. :lol:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Pablito28 said:


> Jejeje... me pa que la tinta rubia no le hace bien, entre otras cosas le provoca hiperactividad y no decir las cosas completas...


:rofl:



IFER said:


> Sep.
> 
> Dale, seguí. :lol:
> 
> 
> .


Es desde el BHU hacia el obelisco no?


----------



## IFER

si si si

.


----------



## SebaFun

Está salida de la linea de edificios?


----------



## IFER

Yeeeeaaaah


(bo, eso está claro en la foto)


.


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> ¿Qué de qué?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> file.-


^^ :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Sebas-1992

No la emboco porque no quiero subir foto después.

'ta fácil fer, no puedo jugar bajo estas condiciones.


(*empaca sus cosas, se levanta y se va ofendido del bar.)

















:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

como quien dice en la esquina de su casa ..
claro... a Sebas no le dice nada, no?? todo pa mì !!! ehhhh???


----------



## IFER

Es que el señor empacó y se retiró empacado....


.


----------



## uruguay360

jejeje, che Fer, te hago extensivo el pase de datos de murales que recuerdes ...


----------



## IFER

En éste momento se me viene a la memoria uno de Páez Vilaró cuando inauguraron el edificio de arribos en el ex Aeropuerto, allá por 1989 (yo era un pibe, posta jejeje)

En el edificio donde viví casi toda mi vida, en Pocitos, hay otro. A veces lo exponían en el día del Patrimonio y el portero se venía todo engalanado.
Me vas a matar pero no recuerdo el nombre del artista.
El edificio queda en Buxareo y Lamas.

.


----------



## SebaFun

Sigo con el cuestionario.... A usted señor Fernando le gusta este edificio? Que estaba haciendo a la hora del crimen?


:lol:


----------



## IFER

^


jejeje No, no me gusta Seba. Me gustan los edificios altos con terrazas, no las casas con puerta a la vereda 


Edu, sigo haciendo memoria:
En el Piazza Lamaro II, de calle Cebollatí, hay un mural de Páez en el hall de la PB. Cuando estaba viendo apartamentos allí, la de la inmobiliaria me lo mostró y me dijo que era el Lamaro mejor equipado porque el viejo vivía en el último piso. Era el año 2005.
Igual no me fio de lo que me diga una vendedora y menos de inmobiliaria, pero el mural si que estaba y debo confesar que me enamoré (no de la vendedora) pero si de 2 apartamentos que vi, pero eran grandes y no llegaba. 

.


----------



## uruguay360

buenazo Fer, no conocìa el de Buxareo, leì sobre el del Lamaro en la pàgina de PV, el otro dìa anduve por el Barcelona y etc pero no vì nada. Buen dato el de su vivienda... hmmmm, quien serà el autor, ya voy a vicharlo. Chas gracias... me imagino que los derpas deben estar muy buenos. Otra època.


----------



## IFER

uruguay360 said:


> hmmmm, quien serà el autor, ya voy a vicharlo.



Lo acabo de googlear.
Se llama Guiscardo Améndola.

Te mando más info de locación por privado.


Saludos. 


.


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss
què es de la vida de Cachirulo ??


----------



## uruguay360

busco que tengo y subo ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda Don Troesma?

Aquí lo esperamos...


----------



## uruguay360

que prefiere, Victoria o Marce ?


----------



## Pablito28

Y... Victoria.


----------



## uruguay360

fijesé ...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota... ¡qué bonita tipografía!

¿Dentro de los bvares, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

tipografía de pobres, con varilla ... pero quedó linda dentro de todo ! Sí, dentro.


----------



## Pablito28

Hmm... pero el herrero no debe haber cobrado poco para hacer tremenda obra...

¿Centro?


----------



## uruguay360

Centro es corrrecto.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Río Negro?


----------



## uruguay360

Nop...


----------



## Pablito28

Chanfle, ¿Centro Sur?


----------



## Fernando A

Avda. Uruguay ?


----------



## Fernando A

No hay nada para comer y yo ya tengo hambre 


Aca dejo algo para ir picando










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5177003.117944.105867462797965&type=1&theater


----------



## SebaFun

Se puede repetir? con uno no me alcanza, y los churros son todos para mi? wiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!:banana:

Agarro los platos y me voy a ver tele:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

guenas, perdonen, centro norte y no es Avda Uruguay ... de tarde subo ampliacion


----------



## Pablito28

Me sirvo unos veinte churros y de paso pregunto si será Yí.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Lo siento, ya me los llevé yo:tongue:


Rio Branco?


----------



## uruguay360

ni Yì ni Rìo Branco ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Calle perpendicular a 18 de Julio?


----------



## SebaFun

Paysandú... Uruguay?


----------



## Fernando A

Uruguay ya dijo que no


Colonia ?


----------



## SebaFun

No dije la calle Uruguay, dije que la calle Paysandú se encuentra en Uruguay (país) :tongue:









:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Paysandú.... fuera de Uruguay ? opcorn:










:hahaha:


----------



## SebaFun

Y quien dijo que lo estuviera?:hahaha:


----------



## Fernando A

Que gato mas simpatico 










http://esencia21.wordpress.com/2008/04/15/animales-gigantes-gordos-y-aberraciones-de-sus-duenos/


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl: Y se queda corto!!!:lol:


Por cierto, tiene una cara de sufrimiento pobre, mepa que le está apretando demasiado las tetas o la panza:rofl:


----------



## uruguay360

perdonen señores... perpendicular a 18...


----------



## SebaFun

Rio Negro?


----------



## uruguay360

un poco más para afuera Seba ... no encontré la ampliacion, perdonen


----------



## uruguay360

Esto lo damos por terminado, lamento por no tener una ampliación, pongo una que tengo las posibilidades de ampliacion posibles, la anterior era en Cuareim esquina Galicia. Ya subo y aviso a los navegantes


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, vamos a empezar otro... lo tienen al amigo herrero?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿será por el Centro también Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Pablìn, no es por el centro ... me alegro que no lo conozca de prima ..


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... ¿cómo le va, Troesma?

¿Dentro de los bvares?


----------



## uruguay360

No es por el Reducto ...


----------



## uruguay360

usté se dió cuenta que leí cualquier cosa ?? me pareció que me decía si era por el Reducto .... ando bien, FUERA de los bulevares .


----------



## SebaFun

Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Seba ... no es Cordón y perdón ! FUERA DE LOS BULEVARES !!!! NO PUEDO ANDAR TAN DISTRAÍDO !"


----------



## NicoBolso

Dentro de los Bulevares. No es casa.


----------



## uruguay360

traigooo


uruguay360 said:


> Ayudooooo ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> màs grande no tenìa , maestro ? :lol::lol::lol:
> casa ?


----------



## uruguay360

plaza entonces ...


----------



## NicoBolso

Tampoco es una plaza, de hecho no es nada público.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fernando A

Sanatorio o edificio privado ?


----------



## uruguay360

el azulejo està a la calle?


----------



## NicoBolso

Edificio privado con eso en la fachada.


----------



## Fernando A

Cordon


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo ?


----------



## SebaFun

Que tratamos de descubrir? de donde es la pintura? o donde está la pintura?:lol:

Bueno, centro me juego...


----------



## NicoBolso

Centro, centrísimo.


----------



## uruguay360

Centro Sur ?


----------



## NicoBolso

Centro sur


----------



## Fernando A

Durazno


----------



## NicoBolso

Nones, tengo mis dudas de que eso siga siendo centro.


----------



## Fernando A

Yo tambien



Soriano


----------



## uruguay360

busque los lìmites del barrio aquì : www.ine.gub.uy/mapas/01 Departamental/a0h_barrios.pdf


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss...


----------



## uruguay360

hay alguien che ??


----------



## SebaFun

Calle San José?

Aunque viniendo de NicoBolsoLaw supongo debe ser relativo a la legalidad... algún estudio jurídico:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Mas cerca aun!

Ya no quedan opciones. Con la informacion disponible y las opciones descartadas sale sola.


----------



## Fernando A

Hacia que lado ?


----------



## NicoBolso

Noooooooooooooo ya di todos los datos incluyendo hacia que sentido acercarse, solo queda UNA opción!


----------



## Fernando A

Florida


----------



## NicoBolso

Esta ronda la paga Fer


----------



## Fernando A

Pahh 

Me quedo el cuello torcido de mirar pa' arriba


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## NicoBolso

Cerca del Parque Central?


----------



## Fernando A

Nop
frio... frio


----------



## SebaFun

Centro...


----------



## Fernando A

Nop


----------



## SebaFun

Ciudad vieja?


----------



## Fernando A

Nooop


----------



## SebaFun

Pocitos? Prado? Cordón?


----------



## Fernando A

> SebaFun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pocitos? Prado? Cordón?
Click to expand...

Prado


----------



## Tatito

Lucas Obes?


.


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bueno ... """""""excelente""""""" acertijo de OTasty... eso nos pasa porque ustè se está tomando todos los tragos que hace...:lol:
y, claroooo, ahora el señor abrió otro boliche...


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bueno ... """""""excelente""""""" acertijo de OTasty... eso nos pasa porque ustè se está tomando todos los tragos que hace...:lol:
> y, claroooo, *ahora el señor abrió otro boliche*...



No sé que opina Troesma, pero me pa que vamos a tener que hacer uso del derecho de admisión, a la competencia hay que mantenerla a raya.


----------



## uruguay360

y... que quiere que le diga... nos abrieron un boliche enfrente, me coment+o Percy que le estuvieron Hablando para llevárselo... no será momento de llamar a Don Tattone, noooo?


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Lucas Obes?
> 
> 
> .


Nooo


----------



## Tatito

Tranquilo Troésma, esos comercios "golondrina" no tienen futuro en este barrio, no les demos bola, es mas le digo, cuando esos bolichitos lleguen a las veinte temporadas de éxito hablamos, digales... 


.


----------



## Fernando A

En ese boliche no hay nada pa' tomar


----------



## Tatito

Suarez?


.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Don Fer ...! al sur de Lucas Obes ? podrá haber una ampliación maestruli?


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito said:


> cuando esos bolichitos lleguen a las veinte temporadas de éxito hablamos, digales...
> 
> 
> .


 Uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh, golpeó duro Tattone !!! mire, yo le digo que igual hagamos buenas migas con esa gente, deben ser buenos como nosotros, no le parece? y mire que don Cachi y el Seba fueron a tomar una y a saludar y nosotros les tenemos confianza a nuestros clientes... sacamos unas pizzitas y les pegamos el grito, no les parece?


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> y... que quiere que le diga... nos abrieron un boliche enfrente, me coment+o Percy que le estuvieron Hablando para llevárselo... no será momento de llamar a Don Tattone, noooo?



Hhmmm... el Percy tiene contrato por cuatro o cinco ediciones más. Mire la cara de felicidad que tiene este muchacho...











Fuente.-​


----------



## uruguay360

cierto, cierto! y mire que esos 6.000 pesos mensuales que se lleva lo deben tener loco de la vida ! sisis, Percy firmó hasta el 2020.


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Hola Don Fer ...! al sur de Lucas Obes ? podrá haber una ampliación maestruli?


Al Sur de Lucas Obes ?

Me confundio

digamos que para Capurro
Con eso le digo todo

Ampliacion esta dificil por ahora

Ya se ve mas de la cuenta

Lo unico que le puedo decir es que esa foto es vieja

Quizas ahora esta pintado o arreglado


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Suarez?
> 
> 
> .


No habia visto esto

No es Suarez


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> digamos que para Capurro
> Con eso le digo todo


Hacia Capurro pero dentro del Prado, no??


.


----------



## Fernando A

Digamos que si


----------



## Fernando A

Va ampliacion


----------



## uruguay360

le decía porque esa calle corre de este a oeste o más o menos..., pero sirve ese dato que tiró.
Adolfo Berro ?


----------



## Fernando A

No es Adolfo Berro

No corre de Norte a sur ?


----------



## Tatito

Juan Carlos Blanco?


.


----------



## Fernando A

no no

Es mas facil

Estaria en el limite del Prado


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Cerca de la casa de Tabaré Vázquez?


----------



## Fernando A

Se podria decir que si, pero son unas cuantas cuadras de ahi


----------



## Tatito

Sobre Bvar. Artigas?


.


----------



## Fernando A

No no para el otro lado


----------



## uruguay360

pero la gran sieteee !! y el que te dije dónde está ???


----------



## Pablito28

^^

Nop, no es ninguna de las que mencionó don Nandini, dejo la ampliación.


----------



## uruguay360

vió lo que puse yo don Pablini? Entre Ríos?


----------



## Pablito28

Sip Troesma, paralela a Entre Ríos.


----------



## Fernando A

Santa fe


----------



## Pablito28

Exacto Nando, avanti que es su turno kay:


----------



## uruguay360

Pero la $)?=%?=%()#()#)(#)(%%&&??¡=?=% !!!! ferlicitaciones Fer!jejeje


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Pero la $)?=%?=%()#()#)(#)(%%&&??¡=?=% !!!! ferlicitaciones Fer!jejeje


:baeh3:


:banana::banana::banana:




Algo sin mucho misterio


----------



## uruguay360

me mató... lo conozco pero ...centro paralela a 18 ?


----------



## Tatito

Solo por destriparle el acertijo al abuelo, Mercedes entre Paraguay y Rondeau, acera N. 

Ahora sigan nomás porque no tengo ninguno para jugar, jejeje.

Ah por cierto, buenos días 


.


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhh, tiene razón !! usté sí que es un amigo ... :lol:
tengo uno para poner, no se me vaya Tatito , que es bueno... se queda?


----------



## uruguay360

Mientras lo esperamos Fer , largo uno porque capaz que demora mucho ( y porque tengo muchas ganas de subir este acertijo, jejeje )
Lo tenés al prócer, no ?


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje, amigo como pocos, jejeje.

No me voy del todo, pero entro en mi horario itinerante (movil on) jeje, mande mande que ahora seguro cae gente ;-)


.


----------



## uruguay360

ya está !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenassss

interior troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Don Cachoooo !!! no señor, este prócer se halla en Montevideo ...


----------



## Tatito

Casi seguro que fuera de ya saben donde, pero por las dudas pregunto, dentro? 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

norte de montevideo


----------



## uruguay360

Cierto... fuera y al norte... :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

lezica?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no tengo dudas de que es en la calle schiller, casi sayago.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uruguay360 said:


> nono, para el lado de Lincoln, un poquito más adelante, en Watt esquina Aparicio Saravia ! su turno.. dijo que no tenía nada, no?


ademas de adivinar los extrañisimos lugares que nos da el troesma, tambien hay que adivinar donde deja sus respuestas

:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

donde estan estos simpaticos balcones tan hogareños....


----------



## SebaFun

En un edificio de ciudad vieja cerca muy cerca de plaza matriz?


----------



## Fernando A

Hogarenios ?

Son apartamentos u oficinas?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ciudad vieja, correcto.
No apartamentos, no oficinas.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdone, Don Cacho !!! dònde los habìa dejado ???
Hospital Maciel ...


----------



## SebaFun

Peatonal Sarandì?


----------



## Fernando A

Banco ?


----------



## SebaFun

El edificio donde se encuentra Burger King en ciudad vieja no? Frente a plaza matriz?


----------



## Fernando A

El Troesma le pego
Ese es el Maciel


----------



## Fernando A

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> donde estan estos simpaticos balcones tan hogareños....


----------



## SebaFun

De fachada no està tan mal entonces...


----------



## uruguay360

Y adentro está mejor Seba! está muy prolijo.


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, ya que estamos con tema sanitario, les consulto, donde queda el hospital policial?


----------



## Fernando A

En Propios y J.P. Varela


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aguardamos su turno troesmüller!!!!

pero no ande dejando las respuestas en otros hilos...por que si no se pone muy dificil esto

:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Se me enfría el café...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

se me vence el yogur


----------



## Sebas-1992

La mayonesa Nando, ¡la mayonesa!










Aprovecho para decir que intentaré utilizar este último día de vida antes de preparar la entrega del martes de taller, para participar en el boliche.


----------



## Tatito

LLegó la temida fecha de cierre muchachos, pero no se preocupen que tenemos las habilitaciones en regla y todo pronto para abrir el Boliche nuevo, el 21, el de la mayoría de edad!!! :banana::banana:

Sirvansé pasar a buscar las llaves por lo del Troésma o por lo de Percy y vayan a abrirlo 


.


----------

